# اجمل ترانيم البابا كيرلس و مارمينا



## gofy (28 يونيو 2010)

اجمل ترانيم البابا كيرلس و مارمينا

تم اضافة 4 ترانيم جديدة 
+  مديح للشهيد العظيم مارمينا العجائبي  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_7098.html 

+  مديح - فى كواكب الفردوس  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_2274.html 

+  ترنيمة مين زيك يا بابا كيرلس  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_2283.html

+  ترنيمة يا بابا كيرلس اشفعلي  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_5482.html 

+  مديح البابا كيرلس السادس  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_2187.html 

+  ترنيمة كل ما أبص يابابا كيرلس جوة عنيك  + 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_9948.html 

+  ترنيمة جدو كيرلس  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_2623.html 

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اجمل ترانيم البابا كيرلس*

*شكرا ع الترانيم الجميله دي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اجمل ترانيم البابا كيرلس*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اجمل ترانيم البابا كيرلس*

شكرا على الترانيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gofy (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: اجمل ترانيم البابا كيرلس*

شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل ....  ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## gofy (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: اجمل ترانيم البابا كيرلس*


+  مديح للشهيد العظيم مارمينا العجائبي  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_7098.html 

+  مديح - فى كواكب الفردوس  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_2274.html 

+  ترنيمة مين زيك يا بابا كيرلس  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_2283.html

+  ترنيمة يا بابا كيرلس اشفعلي  +  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_5482.html 

​​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بركه صلاه القديسين  البابا كيرلس و مارمينا


معاكم والكل شكراااا​


----------

